
Show HN: Python app to check you in to your Southwest flight - mikece
https://github.com/pyro2927/SouthwestCheckin
======
philipkiely
That looks really useful! In your experience, how often does Southwest make
breaking changes to the flight confirmation process that would require a
significant re-write?

------
smartera
Just a heads-up, you have your API key in the source code. You may want to
consider having a gitignored secret.txt file for the keys.

